# Kiser Lake Deer drawing?



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if they are holding the Kiser Lake State Park deer hunt drawing this year?
I have been unable to find anything out about it, and have emailed the ODNR twice with no replies.
I called the wildlife officer who was in charge of it all last year only to find out his number is no longer in service and the number for the park office was changed. I haven't been able to get an answer there either. I know they used to only be in there on like Tuesday and Thursday, but didn't get a response any time I've called, and for some reason, not reaching a voice-mail.
I'm going to double check that I have the right number for the office and try again.
I did get to talk to the Miami County wildlife officer, and she didn't have any information to share. Just said that she's heard the same rumors I have, that they've cancelled it for this year, but nothing concrete.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, we finally got some word on this.
Calling Indian Lake's station, they said that Kiser had changed zone areas and was now under jurisdiction of Buck Creek. When we called them, the answer was that this year there will be no duck blind or deer hunt drawings for Kiser.
POOP!


----------

